# Marshall DSL 50/100 Clean/Crunch Footswitch - at last!



## een7gdr

As some of you are aware, I have been working on a mod to allow the clean/crunch modes of Channel A on the DSL 50/100 amps to be footswitched like the main channels. Well, my final boards have just arrived - just as Im going on holiday (Bad timing!). 

You can see some pictures below of the prototypes to give you an idea of how it goes together. The most basic installation replaces the main switch with a number of relays. This still gives a front switch but can connect to the small Jack PCB that should be mounted at the rear of the amp (normally in place of the reverb jack) to allow a footswitch to be used. If you are prepared for the work, 3 wires from the PCB can connect to the main volume pot for that channel (requiring removal and re-insertion with 1 pin bent back) allowing the crunch volume to be dropped to match the clean channel using an on board potentiometer.

Heres the pics of the prototypes, note the final versions have only 3 wires to connect for the volume adjustment and can be cut off if not required.











The prototype has been in my amp now (a 1998 model) for a couple of months and Im actually using the crunch channel now it great!. Before i just used the clean channel and a TS-9 for a bit of crunch but theres loads more sounds available now. I currently have a prototype winging its way over to be tried in a newer amp (2006 i think).

The install is completely reversable assuming you dont throw away the old switch/reverb jack!


----------



## jcmjmp

Excellent news! Finally, someone put the time in to do this.


----------



## shawkey

this is the best news i've hears all day! keep us posted een. btw enjoy your holiday


----------



## 00jett

hmmmm... Interesting


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I have been dying to find this mod as well as the same mod for the ultra channel
when your back and these are ready shoot me a pm and consider one sold!
Enjoy your holiday.....Wish i could take one


----------



## javier pintos

hey i`m interested to , got some sound clips?, what is your ball park price for this?


----------



## Ken

Nice!!! Pity Marshall didn't work this out themselves....

Ken


----------



## thrawn86

Would someone clarify what this does? I'm not familiar.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

It switches between the two modes on the classic gain channel
with the added benefit of keeping the levels the same when switched


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

If i did not phrase this correctly someone please correct me


----------



## thrawn86

No I think you did; I didn't understand at first.....this is to deal with the EQ differences on the two channels.


----------



## jcmjmp

thrawn86 said:


> No I think you did; I didn't understand at first.....this is to deal with the EQ differences on the two channels.



No. 

This device allows you to:

Use a footswitch to change from clean to crunch mode on the green channel. It also has an adjustment for making the volume levels the same between the clean and crunch with a single transistor.

This basically turns the DSL into a 3 channel amp.


----------



## thrawn86

jcmjmp said:


> No.
> 
> This device allows you to:
> 
> Use a footswitch to change from clean to crunch mode on the green channel. It also has an adjustment for making the volume levels the same between the clean and crunch with a single transistor.
> 
> This basically turns the DSL into a 3 channel amp.



Seee? This is what stupidity gets me!! Thank you for the clarification. I didn't know about this at all. Very cool.


----------



## een7gdr

jcmjmp said:


> No.
> 
> This device allows you to:
> 
> Use a footswitch to change from clean to crunch mode on the green channel. It also has an adjustment for making the volume levels the same between the clean and crunch with a single transistor.
> 
> This basically turns the DSL into a 3 channel amp.



Exactly thanks jcmjmp. Just found an internet cafe 

In principle this mode will also work if fitted to the lead1\2 switch position, however if you need both lead1\2 and clean\crunch youll need to mount 2 extra jacks on the rear, assuming one uses the reverb position the other can be mounted in some dead space between the main footswitch jack and the transformer, this would require a hole drilling and some bravery. 

The price excluding shipping for this mod will be £40 UK which due to our very poor exchange rate at the minute makes this about €44 or about $66. Shipping will be £2 for UK, £2.50 for Europe or £3 for the Americas. If youre interested then please PM me and we can sort out payment (through paypal if possible) once i get back. Due to the build time for these I cant do more than 5 per week. 

Ill let you know when i return.


----------



## solarburn

een7gdr said:


> Exactly thanks jcmjmp. Just found an internet cafe
> 
> In principle this mode will also work if fitted to the lead1\2 switch position, however if you need both lead1\2 and clean\crunch youll need to mount 2 extra jacks on the rear, assuming one uses the reverb position the other can be mounted in some dead space between the main footswitch jack and the transformer, this would require a hole drilling and some bravery.
> 
> The price excluding shipping for this mod will be £40 UK which due to our very poor exchange rate at the minute makes this about €44 or about $66. Shipping will be £2 for UK, £2.50 for Europe or £3 for the Americas. If youre interested then please PM me and we can sort out payment (through paypal if possible) once i get back. Due to the build time for these I cant do more than 5 per week.
> 
> Ill let you know when i return.



Great work een. I will keep you and this in mind for later. I can't pay the bill yet but as soon as I get some free money I will PM you.

Again, nice work!


----------



## 00jett

> In principle this mode will also work if fitted to the lead1\2 switch position, however if you need both lead1\2 and clean\crunch youll need to mount 2 extra jacks on the rear, assuming one uses the reverb position the other can be mounted in some dead space between the main footswitch jack and the transformer, this would require a hole drilling and some bravery.


OK!!! now youu have me hooked. drilling some holes doesn't bother me at all. The only thing im wondering is if there is any way to mount the volume for the channels on the amp face plate, say in place of the reverb nobs or something (if its too hard dont worry about it)? I use the reverb in my rack unit which is why i wonder about this. oh man now im buzzing with ideas.


----------



## MaidenStrat02

Alright boys and girls...what you've all been waiting for. Graham sent me a prototype to install and test. If you have experience working with amps and know how to discharge your filter caps you are good to go. It took around 4 hours for me. No point in getting alarmed, I'm very careful about things. The mod calls for you to remove the 2 PCB's so you can do the work. I spent a considerable amount of time drawing up wiring diagrams for all of the boards (4), switches, and trannys. This way I'll always have a reference to fall back on in the future. I decided to to do option #2. Everything went smoothly, one caution though. Be careful when you bend back tab 3 on the channel A volume pot. You must solder it on just right so you are able to install it back in place so that the legs fit back into the holes.
Other than that it works BEAUTIFULLY!!!! No noise and no latency between switching the 2 channels from what I could hear. I didn't get to really dive into real loud volumes, I was messing around at about 2 1/2.
Anyway, you guys need to get this mod installed. Graham really knows his stuff and I swear by it. I also have his F\X Loop mod that removes all of the crosstalk in the loop. Here's some pics of my DSL50:

The switch mod board:




The reverb board:


----------



## een7gdr

Thanks MaidenStrat as all seems to be working then i can assume that the mod has been tested successfully on both 1998 and 2006 DSL models. I would presume that it is should be compatable with all models in between and more than likely the current range of amplifiers.

As for using the front face knobs for the crunch volume, this can be done but you/I would have to find a new 1Mohm volume pot to fit into one of the reverb positions. Ther reverb pots are 20K on my amp and would load the pre-amp section too much. However, once a replacement is found it is almost as easy to perform the mod using the new controls as it is the standard option (as described by MaidenStrat). You may need to perform a small mod to link the output from the remaining reverb pot so that the one pot controls both channels but that should just be a case of one wire link.

I have some orders already, and hope to ship the first lot by the 9th November. Again, please PM me if you are interested in the mod.


----------



## een7gdr

Finally back off holiday and got myself sorted out!

The first batch of units should be posted on the 9th November. With regards to adding seperate volume controls for the crunch channel (and the lead 2 channel if you dont want any reverb!) I have sourced some identical 1M volume pots for this option. To add a single volume knob for the crunch channel you would have to remove the reverb B knob and pot (its a 20K i think) and mount the new pot in its place using only the mounting legs. The pot legs need to be bent back at 90degrees so that the wires to the footswitch mod can be soldered on to the top side of the PCB. The output of the reverb A pot will need to be linked to where the output of the B pot was connected so that the single knob controls both channels. Again, if these instructions are followed, there is no reason why this cannot be reversed 100% to return the amp to stock should you need to. Full instructions will be supplied with the kits once i get it all written up.

I can add the spare volume pot if required to the kit for an additional £1.50Otherwise they are available from Marshall for a bit less but theres a £3.50 postage charge on their orders. Please let me know if you want these pots and i will amend the price accordingly.

Thanks for the orders so far, Ill confirm to everyone individaully once they are dispatched.


----------



## gag halfrunt

Wow, I've been looking for a mod like this for years! Excellent.

Have you already sold out of your first run?


----------



## Ultron

een7gdr said:


> Finally back off holiday and got myself sorted out!
> 
> The first batch of units should be posted on the 9th November. With regards to adding seperate volume controls for the crunch channel (and the lead 2 channel if you dont want any reverb!) I have sourced some identical 1M volume pots for this option. To add a single volume knob for the crunch channel you would have to remove the reverb B knob and pot (its a 20K i think) and mount the new pot in its place using only the mounting legs. The pot legs need to be bent back at 90degrees so that the wires to the footswitch mod can be soldered on to the top side of the PCB. The output of the reverb A pot will need to be linked to where the output of the B pot was connected so that the single knob controls both channels. Again, if these instructions are followed, there is no reason why this cannot be reversed 100% to return the amp to stock should you need to. Full instructions will be supplied with the kits once i get it all written up.
> 
> I can add the spare volume pot if required to the kit for an additional £1.50Otherwise they are available from Marshall for a bit less but theres a £3.50 postage charge on their orders. Please let me know if you want these pots and i will amend the price accordingly.
> 
> Thanks for the orders so far, Ill confirm to everyone individaully once they are dispatched.




I'm definitely interested in this...please let us know when you have additional in stock.


----------



## een7gdr

The good news is that I still have a few of the boards available, its been hectic at work recently so havent really been pushing these boards advertising wise - Although FJA Mods have added my boards to their modification list for those who want them installed professionally.

As I mentioned on the last post, there are number of options available for the install, however if you want to re-assign the second reverb knob as a decicated crunch volume knob then you will also need an additional pot to fit in its place.

Standard Mod Kit £40, additional marshall pots £1.50 each (needed for dedicated crunch volume or incase one is damaged during the install)

UK Postage £2, Europe £2.50, Americas £3

If there are any questions then please feel free to ask. PM me for payment instructions if you are interested in the mod.


----------



## jcmjmp

Got mine yesterday! Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## een7gdr

jcmjmp said:


> Got mine yesterday! Can't wait to try this out.



Nice one, let me know how it goes!


----------



## Riff

Tell me how are you going to use the mod. You still only have one gain knob for the channel. If you turn the gain down for clean, you won't have enough gain for crunch. If you turn up the gain for crunch, it will be too much for clean.

Help!


----------



## een7gdr

Riff said:


> Tell me how are you going to use the mod. You still only have one gain knob for the channel. If you turn the gain down for clean, you won't have enough gain for crunch. If you turn up the gain for crunch, it will be too much for clean.
> 
> Help!



I find that with the gain set to 7 on the green channel the clean is pretty clean - just starting to break up with hard picking and gives enough crunch when the button is pressed - well enough for me anyway - the amp was never meant to give you massive gain in this mode, just a classic crunch. If you after more crunch the yes your cleans will suffer but you can always lower the volume on the guitar. 

The mod isnt for everyone perhaps - it wont change the dynamics of the channels - theres plenty of other mods out there for that it just makes the amp more flexible for live work.


----------



## sahlomonic

As a new DSL owner this is good news! Ultimately I'd like a switch for all the modes on the amp to be integrated into a footswitch. 

Only 2 trivial complaints I have of the DSL:

1) footswitch selection is too basic - I want all the modes on the amp to be accessed via footswitch as I could use all of those modes live with my band
2) no MIDI! One of the reasons I coveted a 6100 for so long, but even the MIDI on that doesn't allow mode switching.


----------



## Xx DBENC xX

Sweet! How much? This is a must have.


----------



## een7gdr

Xx DBENC xX said:


> Sweet! How much? This is a must have.



Prices are given 6 (or so) posts up:

There are number of options available for the install, however if you want to re-assign the second reverb knob as a decicated crunch volume knob then you will also need an additional pot to fit in its place.

Standard Mod Kit £40, additional marshall pots £1.50 each (needed for dedicated crunch volume or incase one is damaged during the install)

UK Postage £2, Europe £2.50, Americas £3

If there are any questions then please feel free to ask. PM me for payment instructions if you are interested in the mod.


----------



## swamp

The kit (with a volume pot for crunch replacing one of the reverb controls) is now in my DSL 50. It works just as I hoped. Recomended! My cousin mounted it for me, and said it was an easy job. Three channels, and I also use an overdrive pedal when I want more gain and sustain on one of the three channels, and it,s very versatile. I never uses the mode 2 on the ultra gain channel. I,m using an eq pedal in the fx-loop for boost. It's all you'll ever need 

Thanks, een7gdr


----------



## jcmjmp

Bump. This should be a sticky.


----------



## een7gdr

swamp said:


> The kit (with a volume pot for crunch replacing one of the reverb controls) is now in my DSL 50. It works just as I hoped. Recomended! My cousin mounted it for me, and said it was an easy job. Three channels, and I also use an overdrive pedal when I want more gain and sustain on one of the three channels, and it,s very versatile. I never uses the mode 2 on the ultra gain channel. I,m using an eq pedal in the fx-loop for boost. It's all you'll ever need
> 
> Thanks, een7gdr



No problem! Your setup sounds a lot like mine, i just needed the extra versitility of the crunch channel with its own volume for live stuff. Glad its worked out for you!


----------



## metal_hit

I also did the same with my DSL-50 with clean/crunch chanel,and also OD1/OD2 but I didn't have enough power-24V to feed the additional relаys,and I had to put additional power supply in the amp.Did some of you has experiensed the same problem with the power supply?


----------



## jcmjmp

metal_hit said:


> I also did the same with my DSL-50 with clean/crunch chanel,and also OD1/OD2 but I didn't have enough power-24V to feed the additional relаys,and I had to put additional power supply in the amp.Did some of you has experiensed the same problem with the power supply?



The PT has plenty of power to supply an extra relay with its 22-0-22 tap.


----------



## een7gdr

As jcmjmp states, the transformer should have enough power - it depends on the choice of relays and how sensitive they are. I measured the "24V" supply before the mods and found it was more like 19V DC so you just need to be sure that the relays are sensitive enough to respond at these voltages.

Incidentally if anyone could measure their "24V" DC power line i would like to know the variations on the different amps.


----------



## jcmjmp

Graham sent me the mod kit around xmas 2009 but I never really got a chance to install this until now. The install was easy. The only thing that didn't work for me is that the black button cover doesn't really fit on the mod kit's switch. Not a big deal. I'll just add a small dab of silicone to glue on it there. 

Overall, I'm very happy with the mod. It works very well and truly makes the DSL a three channel amp. This is the best thing that ever happened to my DSL. I highly recommend this mod kit to anyone that has a DSL. The volume balacing feature to get the volumes the same between the clean and crunch modes works as advertised. 

I'm one happy customer.


----------



## axl2

How does this work? you just plug a footswitch into the back and it's good to go?

I'd like to have this, if available. How much would I owe who's ever sending these out?


----------



## jcmjmp

axl2 said:


> How does this work? you just plug a footswitch into the back and it's good to go?



Yes. If you want one, PM the OP.


----------



## jcmjmp

Bump


----------



## chucke

I want to order the mod! I just sent you a message.


----------



## een7gdr

chucke said:


> I want to order the mod! I just sent you a message.



Thanks, reply sent!


----------



## RickyLee

I was just wondering about the DSL mode foot-switching mod, and how the reverb works after this mod is installed? 

I already am not too happy with the DSL as well as the TSL reverb circuits because the reverb does not stay in the mix when the channels get switched. The reverb cuts off with the channel instead of decaying naturally. A very annoying issue on these amps for me.

I am curious about this mode foot-switching mod and having to use one of the reverb controls on the DSL for this. So after this mod is installed, is there still active reverb on both channels of the amp? I am taking a guess that maybe the one reverb control that is still on the DSL will now control both channels? Which would just mean that you have the same reverb level on both channels? And if I am correct on this reverb question, does the reverb still cut out when switching channels, or does this mod solve that issue?


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Gram is better of answering this but he is not here as much....both controls still work as they should from what i remember.....but unless you dill a hole for a new jack you have to remove the reverb foot switch jack to install it.....given you have a control for each channel you really don't need it.....i dont even have the reverb in my head anymore.....i removed the whole circuit.....Mashalls reverb was never that good in the first place.....the pots for reverb are now pots to control the deep levels instead of just a switch


----------



## een7gdr

RickyLee said:


> I was just wondering about the DSL mode foot-switching mod, and how the reverb works after this mod is installed?
> 
> I already am not too happy with the DSL as well as the TSL reverb circuits because the reverb does not stay in the mix when the channels get switched. The reverb cuts off with the channel instead of decaying naturally. A very annoying issue on these amps for me.
> 
> I am curious about this mode foot-switching mod and having to use one of the reverb controls on the DSL for this. So after this mod is installed, is there still active reverb on both channels of the amp? I am taking a guess that maybe the one reverb control that is still on the DSL will now control both channels? Which would just mean that you have the same reverb level on both channels? And if I am correct on this reverb question, does the reverb still cut out when switching channels, or does this mod solve that issue?



Hi,

The mod links the output from the 1 remaining reverb control to where the second control would output to, therefore it is as if there were still 2 controls but set to the same level. As far as the amp is concerned it still thinks there are 2 controls there and mutes the reverb outputs in the same manner when going from red to green and green to red. There is no muting when changing from crunch to clean as this mod basically does the same as pushing the front switch and marshall never intended that to be muted. I believe the mute timing is controlled by a capacitor and can be reduced in size to shorten the mute period if desired. Maybe someone else has tried this?


----------



## RickyLee

een7gdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> The mod links the output from the 1 remaining reverb control to where the second control would output to, therefore it is as if there were still 2 controls but set to the same level. As far as the amp is concerned it still thinks there are 2 controls there and mutes the reverb outputs in the same manner when going from red to green and green to red. There is no muting when changing from crunch to clean as this mod basically does the same as pushing the front switch and marshall never intended that to be muted. I believe the mute timing is controlled by a capacitor and can be reduced in size to shorten the mute period if desired. Maybe someone else has tried this?



Thanks for sharing that info with me. I have never tinkered or even dug into the schematic's for this area of the DSL and TSL. But you have given me hope that this annoying issue, at least it is annoying to me, could be improved or possibly even fixed. Please keep me in mind on purchasing your mod as well - I sent you a P.M. on that yesterday. I am a bit strapped on dough at the moment as my G.A.S. affliction got the best of me a couple weekends ago - I picked up another old Traynor locally that I am currently modding and tinkering on. But maybe in the next few weeks I would like to purchase your DSL mod kit. I am waiting for my smokin' credit card to cool down and get into the next billing cycle . . .




If anyone else has a fix or an idea or info/mods I can try to help the reverb glitching on the DSL/TSL amps, please post it.


----------



## jcmjmp

RickyLee said:


> Thanks for sharing that info with me. I have never tinkered or even dug into the schematic's for this area of the DSL and TSL. But you have given me hope that this annoying issue, at least it is annoying to me, could be improved or possibly even fixed. Please keep me in mind on purchasing your mod as well - I sent you a P.M. on that yesterday. I am a bit strapped on dough at the moment as my G.A.S. affliction got the best of me a couple weekends ago - I picked up another old Traynor locally that I am currently modding and tinkering on. But maybe in the next few weeks I would like to purchase your DSL mod kit. I am waiting for my smokin' credit card to cool down and get into the next billing cycle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else has a fix or an idea or info/mods I can try to help the reverb glitching on the DSL/TSL amps, please post it.




You can mod the DSL to use a single reverb path, common to red/green channels or as Graham stated, reduce the capacitor value to has less volume ducking when switching channels, which would be my preferred option. I've never really looked into this but it should be fairly simple.


----------



## microtonal

MaidenStrat02 said:


> Alright boys and girls...what you've all been waiting for. Graham sent me a prototype to install and test. If you have experience working with amps and know how to discharge your filter caps you are good to go. It took around 4 hours for me. No point in getting alarmed, I'm very careful about things. The mod calls for you to remove the 2 PCB's so you can do the work. I spent a considerable amount of time drawing up wiring diagrams for all of the boards (4), switches, and trannys. This way I'll always have a reference to fall back on in the future. I decided to to do option #2. Everything went smoothly, one caution though. Be careful when you bend back tab 3 on the channel A volume pot. You must solder it on just right so you are able to install it back in place so that the legs fit back into the holes.
> Other than that it works BEAUTIFULLY!!!! No noise and no latency between switching the 2 channels from what I could hear. I didn't get to really dive into real loud volumes, I was messing around at about 2 1/2.
> Anyway, you guys need to get this mod installed. Graham really knows his stuff and I swear by it. I also have his F\X Loop mod that removes all of the crosstalk in the loop. Here's some pics of my DSL50:
> 
> The switch mod board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverb board:



Now that you've had it for several months, how do you like it?
Any issues?


----------



## RickyLee

jcmjmp said:


> You can mod the DSL to use a single reverb path, common to red/green channels or as Graham stated, reduce the capacitor value to has less volume ducking when switching channels, which would be my preferred option. I've never really looked into this but it should be fairly simple.



Would you know off hand which capacitor on the REVERB/MAINS board I should experiment with?


----------



## jcmjmp

RickyLee said:


> Would you know off hand which capacitor on the REVERB/MAINS board I should experiment with?



I'd have to look at the schems. I should do this one day.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My hat is off to the OP for such good work and great reviews.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Any chance of taking more orders?


----------



## een7gdr

No problems,

I have 4 boards currently in build to cover some other enquiries (ive been away for a couple of weeks and they all built up a little). However I have enough boards for a further 2 orders. That will be it then until my next lot of PCBs come in. 

Just PM me if you want one of the remaining 2 boards.


----------



## el zilcho

Just wanted to say thanks, I'm really loving this mod.

Here's a pic of how I mounted the crunch volume knob:


----------



## een7gdr

Thats a neat looking install on the front!! Do you mind if i use the image when i finally get round to updating my website?


----------



## el zilcho

Sure, go ahead. 

I'm probably the only weirdo that uses both reverb controls, lol.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

een7gdr said:


> No problems,
> 
> I have 4 boards currently in build to cover some other enquiries (ive been away for a couple of weeks and they all built up a little). However I have enough boards for a further 2 orders. That will be it then until my next lot of PCBs come in.
> 
> Just PM me if you want one of the remaining 2 boards.



PM coming.


----------



## een7gdr

DSL100 Dude said:


> PM coming.



Reply sent. 

Ive finally got around to putting the mod in my website, gsharp.co.uk - DSL Footswitch if anyone is interested. Unfortunatly, once these pcbs run out, board prices have increased a fair amount due to some international shortage of PCB fibreglass (or at least thats what they told me!)


----------



## TANGENTO67

My DSL50 has gone in to my amptech friend who is doing the mod install for me this week... I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!
ps Thanks again EEN


----------



## een7gdr

TANGENTO67 said:


> My DSL50 has gone in to my amptech friend who is doing the mod install for me this week... I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!
> ps Thanks again EEN



No problem! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TANGENTO67

Hi again EEN, I got my DSL50 back from my Tech this weekend and I haven't yet been able to scrape my jaw up from the floor! The versatility that this has brought to my amp can't be measured, I used it at rehearsal last night and, well, I can't think of any superlatives big enough to describe the effect it's had, just what I needed, the 'spare' (and re-boarded) TSL122 is going to be sleeping with the fishes now! I can advise anyone who wants to open up a whole new world on their DSL should consider this mod very seriously indeed. I went for the all singing and dancing 'version 3 custom mod' with the extra pot, and I really like the fact that I can balance the outputs on clean/crunch so that my levels don't suddenly go through the roof on the crunch channel, unless _I_ want them to that is.
once again, many thanks....
Tange.


----------



## MaidenStrat02

microtonal said:


> Now that you've had it for several months, how do you like it?
> Any issues?



Sorry I never got back sooner, I never get notifications of posts. No problems what so ever, the versatility is awesome.


----------



## een7gdr

TANGENTO67 said:


> Hi again EEN, I got my DSL50 back from my Tech this weekend and I haven't yet been able to scrape my jaw up from the floor! The versatility that this has brought to my amp can't be measured, I used it at rehearsal last night and, well, I can't think of any superlatives big enough to describe the effect it's had, just what I needed, the 'spare' (and re-boarded) TSL122 is going to be sleeping with the fishes now! I can advise anyone who wants to open up a whole new world on their DSL should consider this mod very seriously indeed. I went for the all singing and dancing 'version 3 custom mod' with the extra pot, and I really like the fact that I can balance the outputs on clean/crunch so that my levels don't suddenly go through the roof on the crunch channel, unless _I_ want them to that is.
> once again, many thanks....
> Tange.



Nice one! Im glad it worked out for you - did you get an extra pot fitted like the piccies above or use the reverb A position?

Ive just got the new batch of boards through. Production can start again soon (i just need to get some more pots from Marshall first!)


----------



## rockback

As jcmjmp states, the transformer should have enough power - it depends on the choice of relays and how sensitive they are. I measured the "24V" supply before the mods and found it was more like 19V DC so you just need to be sure that the relays are sensitive enough to respond at these voltages.


----------



## een7gdr

rockback said:


> As jcmjmp states, the transformer should have enough power - it depends on the choice of relays and how sensitive they are. I measured the "24V" supply before the mods and found it was more like 19V DC so you just need to be sure that the relays are sensitive enough to respond at these voltages.



Mine was 18V and the relays still fire! My relays are a similar spec to the original marshall ones so will engage under the same voltage.


----------



## Ultron

Anyone from the Chicago area do this mod? I'd like to check it out....seems very cool.


----------



## JRP

Hey this is awesome!I would love to buy one,but I'm not sure what you mean By "PM"
as far purchasing one goes,can you give me some info on how to go about buying one?
Thanks for tackling this problem,my DSL had a problem with the bias drifting but a friend of mine modified it so that the bias is set like the old Marshalls with one pot that sets all 4 output tubes.Best Regards Joe


----------



## JRP

This is awesome,I would love to get one,exactly how do I go about ordering one ,I'm not sure what you mean by " PM". I just recently had my DSL modified so that the bias is adjusted like the old Marshalls with one pot,No more bias drift!


----------



## JCarno

PM means "private message".


----------



## Strateuphoria

Could this mod work for a Marshall Vintage Modern, HIgh dynamic and Low Dynamic switch? It needs it.


----------



## een7gdr

JRP said:


> This is awesome,I would love to get one,exactly how do I go about ordering one ,I'm not sure what you mean by " PM". I just recently had my DSL modified so that the bias is adjusted like the old Marshalls with one pot,No more bias drift!



JRP You can private message me through this board or use the contact address on my website gsharp.co.uk - DSL Footswitch for more details on getting this mod. I am in the process of parts ordering for some bits at the moment so itll be at least a week or so before any more are ready.


----------



## een7gdr

Strateuphoria said:


> Could this mod work for a Marshall Vintage Modern, HIgh dynamic and Low Dynamic switch? It needs it.



This mod is failry generic in terms of replacing a 12 pin 4 pole switch with a number of relays controlled in the same manner as the other footswitchable circuits. All the effort has gon in to ensuring the package is able to fit in the DSL amplifier whilst being sturdy. Unfortunatly I dont have a VM to try this or to work out the required wiring configurations. If you have any photos of the dynamic switch on the board then we could take a look.


----------



## thetragichero

let us know when they're ready, because i'm thinkin about taking the plunge on this as well


----------



## diesect20022000

thetragichero said:


> let us know when they're ready, because i'm thinkin about taking the plunge on this as well



yep me too. I know i want to dump the verb from the amp. I've been reading that the reverb is a source of headaches (figuratively) in the DSL amps. Not only causing the latency issues but, when the relays go out it apparently took my red channel all but, out with it and my amp was new. I don't know this for fact but, i'm going to get more info once my amp's finished being repaired and go from there. right now i know that the relays are fried in mine.


----------



## eddiegj

jcmjmp said:


> Graham sent me the mod kit around xmas 2009 but I never really got a chance to install this until now. The install was easy. The only thing that didn't work for me is that the black button cover doesn't really fit on the mod kit's switch. Not a big deal. I'll just add a small dab of silicone to glue on it there.



I bought this mod as soon as it was available and just installed it yesterday. I am very happy with the results. I did Option 3 the Custom mod with the crunch volume in place where the channel A Reverb control was. I too had an issue with the button fitting the push button switch. The button has a square opening and the new switch is round. I just forced the button on to the switch. Square peg in round hole. It works just fine. This is a very easy install with the right tools and minimal know how. The instructions are top notch and easy to follow. Thank you een7gdr for all your hard work!


----------



## een7gdr

eddiegj said:


> I bought this mod as soon as it was available and just installed it yesterday. I am very happy with the results. I did Option 3 the Custom mod with the crunch volume in place where the channel A Reverb control was. I too had an issue with the button fitting the push button switch. The button has a square opening and the new switch is round. I just forced the button on to the switch. Square peg in round hole. It works just fine. This is a very easy install with the right tools and minimal know how. The instructions are top notch and easy to follow. Thank you een7gdr for all your hard work!



Thanks for the feedback guys. The design of the mod and the space available around the switch meant that the choice of switch was limited and unfortunatly I could not get a readily available switch small enough to still line up with the original amp cutout and sit properly on the mod. The button shaft is acutally square, just too small to accept the standard marshall button. I therefore put 2 layes of heatshrink over the switch so that the button can be pushed on, the deformation of the heatshrink then helps hold it in place. If I could get a sub-minature latching push button switch with the large shaft size then I would definately use it in place of the current option. 

Once again, thanks for the feedback. All the bits from Marshall are now in so production is re-starting. Please contact me either through the PM (private message) option or through the website listed above for any further details.


----------



## eddiegj

een7gdr said:


> The button shaft is actually square, just too small to accept the standard marshall button. I therefore put 2 layes of heatshrink over the switch so that the button can be pushed on, the deformation of the heatshrink then helps hold it in place. If I could get a sub-minature latching push button switch with the large shaft size then I would definately use it in place of the current option.



There is actually no problem with that what so ever. The fit was good and will never be a problem. I recommend this mod for anyone needing to add more versatility to an already versatile amp. If you have a DSL and play in a cover band or original and need multiple sounds to fit the songs you are playing I wouldn't hesitate, contact een and have this thing installed. Nuff said.


----------



## skibob

I'm interested in this, just need to find a decent tech in my area.


----------



## TANGENTO67

Hi again Een, I realised I didn't get back to your earlier entry, I used the reverb A option, I've had it now for a few months and its a killer amp, beats the other DSL in our band, I'm 'persuading' our man to get his modded too, keep a look out for another order. Still love that tone.


----------



## Rahlstin

Wow. Great idea and implementation. This is going to be next before my OT upgrade.


----------



## RickyLee

I am curious to know if there are any "strange as me" characters out there that actually enjoy OD2 as well as OD1 on their DSL50/100 rigs??

And to go even further, has anyone used Graham's mod kit on the Ultra Red channel to foot-switch between these modes instead of the Clean and Crunch? And has anyone set their DSL up to be able to foot-switch between all four modes of the two channels? 

I was playing my DSL100 a few nights ago and I am digging it all over again now that I have a better suited (and lower volume/output) cab paired with it. 

My DSL100 is still stock except for the C12 removal on the Ultra channel. I will be picking up a 3H choke later on to add to it. And I might slightly tinker with a few of the DSL Joey Mods later on as well.

If Marshall would have made the DSL's four modes foot-switchable to begin with, would there have been as many sales numbers for the TSL series they have had up to this point?

LOL


----------



## een7gdr

RickyLee said:


> I am curious to know if there are any "strange as me" characters out there that actually enjoy OD2 as well as OD1 on their DSL50/100 rigs??
> 
> And to go even further, has anyone used Graham's mod kit on the Ultra Red channel to foot-switch between these modes instead of the Clean and Crunch? And has anyone set their DSL up to be able to foot-switch between all four modes of the two channels?
> 
> I was playing my DSL100 a few nights ago and I am digging it all over again now that I have a better suited (and lower volume/output) cab paired with it.
> 
> My DSL100 is still stock except for the C12 removal on the Ultra channel. I will be picking up a 3H choke later on to add to it. And I might slightly tinker with a few of the DSL Joey Mods later on as well.
> 
> If Marshall would have made the DSL's four modes foot-switchable to begin with, would there have been as many sales numbers for the TSL series they have had up to this point?
> 
> LOL



Just had a look inside the amp, there should be enough clearance to fit a "cut down" mod in the OD1/2 switch position. In fact ive just cut one of the boards in half to try this very soon. The main problem is that 2 of the connectors are completely covered by the mod once installed so you need to make sure that the cables are inserted to the connectors on the pre-amp board prior to fitting the mod in that position.


----------



## RickyLee

een7gdr said:


> Just had a look inside the amp, there should be enough clearance to fit a "cut down" mod in the OD1/2 switch position. In fact ive just cut one of the boards in half to try this very soon. The main problem is that 2 of the connectors are completely covered by the mod once installed so you need to make sure that the cables are inserted to the connectors on the pre-amp board prior to fitting the mod in that position.



Excellent info Graham. Keep us posted on that, as I will order that OD1/OD2 footswitch mod immediately from you for sure. LOL

My DSL100 is really impressing me on that Red channel all of a sudden. Maybe all the new tubes throughout the amp are settling in? I have not ran it that many hours since I aquired it as part the TSL100 trade.


----------



## een7gdr

Some of you have been asking about the mod affecting the tone of the amp with the extra volume controls etc, I have had a brief look into this from a simulation point of view as neither I nor any customers have noted any tonal changes in testing.

Adding the 3rd volume control to the system lowers the effective resistance of the volume controls which directly loads the tone stack. Stock, the loading on the output of the stack is 970K, this drops to 800K with an extra control for the crunch and to 720K if were to add another control for OD1/2 ( if you were to fit 2 mods, 1 for each main channel). Tone stack simulations show that there is a difference of about 0.1dB at the treble end with 1 extra control and about 0.2dB with 2 extra controls. To put this into perspective, this can be cancelled out by changing the treble control by a value of between 1 & 2 % sometimes known as a "gnats chuff" in the UK. In terms of apparent loudness, a 1dB change is about the limit of perception by the human ear. 

One point to note, the 470K resistor, in series with the volume controls limits the max selectable volume by the volume controls. Adding extra controls, reduces the resistance and lowers the max selectable volume. If this is a problem, which is only likely if you run the amp on volumes greater than 8 or so, then the 470K resistance from R38 needs to be lowered slightly. Putting a 1M resistor in parallel to R38 (soldered directly onto the legs of the existing resistor) cancels out the drop in max volume.


----------



## RickyLee

Excellent info as usual Graham.

I myself do not think there is a need for an extra volume control for OD1/OD2. I would like to be able to footswitch between the two as in setting up OD1 for a particular tone and switching over to OD2 for a lead boost. With C12 removed and the Gain pot at about 4, I am getting some delicious tones and textures out of this channel. And there is plenty of Dirt there for sure.

Funny thing - the Green Clean mode reminds me A LOT of my '70 Fender Twin. Same type of deep bass punch for sure.


----------



## Rahlstin

I use the red channel all the time for higher gain needs. Button out, gain at 10, vol up till its just right. I think it sounds great. I have done a few mods to the amp though so that may have helped.


----------



## een7gdr

I too use the red channel (Lead 1) most of the time for the higher gain stuff, not too keen on the Lead 2 mode though.

For a lead boost i prefer a little extra volume rather than just gain (and muddyness!). I get this from a EQ pedal in the FX loop with a little mid boost and a bit of extra volume.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Joey mods will fix that OD2 right up, EEN. I'm really surprised you haven't tinkered with it yourself.

 TWIN


----------



## een7gdr

So am I but im a bit anal with some things, ive got another DSL now so I can A/B them to better test any tone mods. Some people spend a lot of time tweaking the amp, then power it up and think it sounds great. I can get the same feeling just turning the volume up a little! A/B ing is the only way for me to be happy with the mods.


----------



## Rahlstin

een7gdr said:


> For a lead boost i prefer a little extra volume rather than just gain (and muddyness!). I get this from a EQ pedal in the FX loop with a little mid boost and a bit of extra volume.


 
I run two MXR micro amps though my fx loop for the same reason. One set a bit louder solo volume than the amp and the other one set for LOUD solo volume. Works great.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

RickyLee said:


> I am curious to know if there are any "strange as me" characters out there that actually enjoy OD2 as well as OD1 on their DSL50/100 rigs??
> 
> And to go even further, has anyone used Graham's mod kit on the Ultra Red channel to foot-switch between these modes instead of the Clean and Crunch? And has anyone set their DSL up to be able to foot-switch between all four modes of the two channels?
> 
> I was playing my DSL100 a few nights ago and I am digging it all over again now that I have a better suited (and lower volume/output) cab paired with it.
> 
> My DSL100 is still stock except for the C12 removal on the Ultra channel. I will be picking up a 3H choke later on to add to it. And I might slightly tinker with a few of the DSL Joey Mods later on as well.
> 
> If Marshall would have made the DSL's four modes foot-switchable to begin with, would there have been as many sales numbers for the TSL series they have had up to this point?
> 
> LOL



Psssh... Please. I barely touch OD1. I love the tone and gain of OD2. If OD2 has too much gain for someone, they need to go to a stock 2203/4 or a JMP and be done with it. I like to be able to play something heavier than AC/DC or Sabbath.


----------



## RickyLee

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> Psssh... Please. I barely touch OD1. I love the tone and gain of OD2. If OD2 has too much gain for someone, they need to go to a stock 2203/4 or a JMP and be done with it. I like to be able to play something heavier than AC/DC or Sabbath.



Your amp stock? Mods? If mods, what have you changed?

-----------------------





TwinACStacks said:


> Joey mods will fix that OD2 right up, EEN. I'm really surprised you haven't tinkered with it yourself.
> 
> TWIN



Without me reading all those pages in that thread, would you know off the top of that outstanding memory of yours what a good starting point/mod would be for the Ultra channel? I have only snipped out a leg of C12 at this point. I have noticed that the Ultra/Red channel has more mids than the Green channel in my amp. They are actually quite close otherwise on the EQ when I switch between them. 

If I could get that plastic type tone the amp has at lower volume to clean up, I would be a happy man. To get the amp into that clarity territory, the channel volumes need to be at aprox. 4 and higher. And that is too loud for my situation with the band much less the bar gigs and such.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I've modded the hell out of it, actually. Mostly my goal was to achieve tighter bass, more attack, and more pleasing treble peak without the aid of a tubescreamer, which was a success. The goal was never to necessarily get "better tone". The DSL sounds pretty damn cool bone stock if you know how to EQ it and setup your guitar for it.

Unfortunately most of the mods aren't open source. One tip I can give, though, is to examine circuits generally accepted to be "hot rodded Marshall" in nature, like a Bogner or Splawn, and see what you can apply from them to suit your own needs.


----------



## chucke

I've been away for a long while and I never ordered the mod. I almost sold my DSL, but I recently rediscovered how great the green channel sounds. 

I NEVER use the red channel... That said....

To me, the ultimate mod would be to not only have a separate volume for the green clean and crunch, but also a separate gain control. Is this possible?

If so, you could simply yank the red volume and gain pots and put either the clean or crunch volume and gain controls there. Is this possible????


----------



## unclenazz

Got the kit and had it installed last week - works a treat!!
Can anyone recommend the best footswitch to get ?
I was going to get 2 single or a double MXR type box with LEDs made or should I just go with the Marshall PED ?

At the moment I have a crappy plastic one with a stereo TRS lead etc...

UN


----------



## een7gdr

unclenazz said:


> Got the kit and had it installed last week - works a treat!!
> Can anyone recommend the best footswitch to get ?
> I was going to get 2 single or a double MXR type box with LEDs made or should I just go with the Marshall PED ?
> 
> At the moment I have a crappy plastic one with a stereo TRS lead etc...
> 
> UN



I use a standard dueal marshall footswitch, but added a couple of LEDs into it as it doesnt come with any as standard. The footswitch comes with a stereo jack, so I used a stereo to 2 x mono converter lead from Maplin to plug into the 2 1/4 inch jack on the back of the amp. 

As far as I can remember i just had to add an LED and a 10k resistor across the switch contacts although I would have to confirm the value. I just copied the circuit from a single channel footswitch.


----------



## twitchylizard

Hey im new to the forum just joined yesterday and I have a DSL50. Is their a chance that there will ever be a footswitchable lead1/lead2 as well as a footswsitchable clean/crunch? If so Id definitely be one of the first in line to receive that!


----------



## unclenazz

Problem with switching at high volumes!!!
I have had a f/s made with a red LED and a green LED to match the front of the head. Red is OD1 Green is crunch, no LED on is Clean...
All works brilliantly, switching from red to green no problem.....until after about 30 mins playing at loud band practice level.
Then when trying to click off red to green I just get a tiny fizzy sound. If I then tap the green button I can go to clean and tap again takes me to the green (crunch) - this is driving me mad as i can't replicate it at low volumes...

Any ideas ?
Please ?


----------



## DSL Kills JVM

Just read the whole of this thread haha. Got my DSL100 two days ago, having previously been using a JVM410...the tone of the DSL absolutely, completely and utterly KILLS the JVM! Although i'm sure you guys know that  

Anyway, this mod really excites me, never modded anything before, i'm just hoping i can find a good techy to do the job once i pluck up the courage to order the board  The DSL is absolutely perfect apart from the channel/mode switching IMO, Marshall could have gone that one step further to get the extra practicality, but hey. This mod should sort it!


----------



## jimmy3711

Got my #3 switch kit today 

I will be burning the midnight oil to get this in tonight!


----------



## jimmy3711

Switch is completely installed and fully functional on the first attempt! I ended up mounting the third volume pot centered below the crunch gain and volume pots. Absolutely awesome addition to this amp!!!


----------



## RickyLee

jimmy3711 said:


> Switch is completely installed and fully functional on the first attempt! I ended up mounting the third volume pot centered below the crunch gain and volume pots. Absolutely awesome addition to this amp!!!



Yeah, unlike you I did my footswitch kit as well as the FX loop kit in two sessions as I was wanting to tweak some other areas while I was in there. Just finished putting it back together and playing it before going to dinner. BUT, my independent Crunch volume control is loose iside the amp - sealed up with some plastic of course. LOL I could not make up my mind about drilling the hole in the front of the chassis. My brain was thinking it was a blend control between the Clean and Crunch volume difference. It IS actually an independent Crunch volume control.



So I need to make up my mind if it is going on the front as you did or in place of the A reverb control.

But excellent mod I have to say. I have not tried the FX loop as of writing this . . .


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

the reverb knobs on these amp are useless anyway


----------



## RickyLee

Buggs.Crosby said:


> the reverb knobs on these amp are useless anyway



I got a call this afternoon for a gig tomorrow at 1PM. So I got in a hurry to finish this DSL so I could try it out at the gig. That is why I just left the new volume pot loose thinking I could set the volume difference between Clean/Crunch and use it that way for tomorrow. 



I need to read my instructions a bit better. I have always been bad that way - just reading enough of the instructions to get the task done. Too much "being in a hurry". And then I still have not tried any of the Joey DSL Mods. I am trying to get my motivation up right now to reduce the value of the first gain stage cathode bypass cap at least for this gig tomorrow.


----------



## jimmy3711

RickyLee said:


> And then I still have not tried any of the Joey DSL Mods. I am trying to get my motivation up right now to reduce the value of the first gain stage cathode bypass cap at least for this gig tomorrow.



Only mods I have done so far are the C12 removal, JC's OT and Choke and now the clean/crunch mod. I will replace the PT in short time, but I am not sure what else to do. I am real happy so far with the results. I am not sure that I have to mod more, but I am curious to know more what the amp can do!


----------



## RickyLee

jimmy3711 said:


> Only mods I have done so far are the C12 removal, JC's OT and Choke and now the clean/crunch mod. I will replace the PT in short time, but I am not sure what else to do. I am real happy so far with the results. I am not sure that I have to mod more, but I am curious to know more what the amp can do!



In the end, I put the new Crunch volume control in place of the Reverb A pot. As I have a much better FX loop now, I will probably run some rack stuff into this beast.

As for mods? I had already removed the Ultra channel C12 bright cap. And I forgot that I increased the value of the global negative feedback resistor to 100K. I did that when I first got the amp. It adds a bit more bottom end punch and darkness to it for sure. I have a bar gig this afternoon, so I will put her through her paces today. Only thing is I never tinkered with the first gain stage cathode bypass cap yet. AND I did not install my choke either. But this beast is coming alive already regardless. 

I have to give most of the credit to Graham and his Mode Footswitch mod and the FX Loop mod as well, as that has made this a good working, gigging amp.


----------



## RickyLee

Played the reworked DSL100 via Drunkfest yesterday. The new footswitch mod is awesome for turning the DSL into an awesome cover tunes gigging tool.


----------



## jimmy3711

RickyLee said:


> Played the reworked DSL100 via Drunkfest yesterday. The new footswitch mod is awesome for turning the DSL into an awesome cover tunes gigging tool.



What are you using for a foot switch for the new mod? I am bidding on another standard DSL foot switch to use. I am going to change the LED in it to another color.


----------



## RickyLee

Here is a clip towards the end of our DrunkFest Jam yesterday taken with my Gal's cell phone. Sound quality is terrible as well. I am still feeling the aftermath of the Tequila and draft beer + a few different Dark beers as well. We had a fella jump onstage with a harmonica - kinda threw us off a bit. Kept me from doing my usual long ass shred thingy. LOL 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-SnB7m4iRk]YouTube - Red House Klones 4 30 2011[/ame]


But the DSL is on it's way for sure. This amp sounds freakin' bada$$ when I roll back the guitar volume as well. And I have not even tapped into much modding yet.




jimmy3711 said:


> What are you using for a foot switch for the new mod? I am bidding on another standard DSL foot switch to use. I am going to change the LED in it to another color.



Yesterday I used two separate Marshall single button footswitches PED801's. But I had issues with the second one and the first one was already acting up previously. So I am going to use one of my older two button footswitches and modify it for the DSL, or just add a insert cable tip ring sleeve type to allow it to plug into each jack on the back of the DSL.


----------



## RickyLee

I noticed Saturday at my jam with the DSL100, that I had a bigger disparity in overall volume between the Green and Red channels - more of a difference than before I did the footswitch mode mod. The Red channel always had to have it's volume a touch higher than the Green channel to get them equal. But now that I have this independent volume for the Green channel Crunch mode, the volume difference was even more noticable.

Anyoneone else having this same effect? I have not performed any preamp mods yet I should add.


----------



## unclenazz

RickyLee said:


> I noticed Saturday at my jam with the DSL100, that I had a bigger disparity in overall volume between the Green and Red channels - more of a difference than before I did the footswitch mode mod. The Red channel always had to have it's volume a touch higher than the Green channel to get them equal. But now that I have this independent volume for the Green channel Crunch mode, the volume difference was even more noticable.
> 
> Anyoneone else having this same effect? I have not performed any preamp mods yet I should add.



I got a custom switch made with a red and a green LED - works a treat.
I get a great sound and volume with the Crunch channel but the Ultra is lacking in volume compared to it! Mines a DSL50 - thinking I need a 100W....

UN


----------



## een7gdr

RickyLee said:


> I noticed Saturday at my jam with the DSL100, that I had a bigger disparity in overall volume between the Green and Red channels - more of a difference than before I did the footswitch mode mod. The Red channel always had to have it's volume a touch higher than the Green channel to get them equal. But now that I have this independent volume for the Green channel Crunch mode, the volume difference was even more noticable.
> 
> Anyoneone else having this same effect? I have not performed any preamp mods yet I should add.



I posted (post 83, page 3) mentioning that the extra volume pot does seem to reduce the overall max selectable volume on the amp as the volume pots form a potential divider with a limiting resistor. As there are now 3 pots in parallel rather than 2, the limiting resistor needs to reduce by the same amount in order to get back the max volume level - this can be done by soldering a 1M resistor across the 470K present resistor. This might be the cause of the apparent disparity between volume levels. It is a bit odd as the change affects all channels in regards to the voltage drop.

I will be adding this to the install guide when ive got a second! Feeling a bit sorry for myself at the min. as Ive been doing some pretty long days at work recently!


----------



## RickyLee

Last night I lowered the capacitance value of the three caps in my DSL100's channel switching ducking circuit. I have the amp all apart still and do not know if it will be put back together today, but I will post my results when I do. Hopefully I can find some improvement for this channel switching latency issue as well as the reverb decay and swell when switching channels.

On the main valve board, I lowered the value of C26 from 22uF to 6.8uF, lowered R58 LOL from 100uF to 68uF and lowered C45 from 47uF to 10uF.

Something of interest. My amp does not have D1 on the main board. There is a jumper in it's place.


----------



## cylon185

ooohhhh yeah


----------



## fweijers

I installed the mod too, option 3 and added the volume knob on the front of the amp. Neat! 
It all works great (tested only at low volumes), but there seems to be one strange thing:

I get a 'pop' sound (in the speaker) when switching from green to red channel back an forth.
It seems to be there only when I have my pedal board connected in the effects loop. 
Anyone else with this popping sound issue?


----------



## cylon185

I have the issue, and I dont even have the kit installed yet.

Will change the front board caps, and do this.




jcmjmp said:


> For the LDR (optocouplers) troubleshooting:
> 
> 1) Connect an ohmmeter onto the two leads coming out of the top of optocoupler LDR 3 on the main tube board.
> 
> 2) Turn the amp on but leave it in standby and set it to the clean channel. The ohmmeter should read approx 2k or less.
> 
> 3) Now set the amp to the lead channel. The reading should change to about 100k ohms.
> 
> If your readings don't match the above, you have a bad optocoupler and Marshall usually has these in stock. You can also search for NSL-32H-004
> 
> Definitely redo the speaker ground jack switch mod.


----------



## fweijers

cylon185 said:


> I have the issue, and I dont even have the kit installed yet.
> 
> Will change the front board caps, and do this.



Thanks man for your help! Will try this too.


----------



## cylon185

Good luck


----------



## fweijers

I order to solve the switching channels noise (pops) problem I did the optocoupler check as indicated in this thread.

green channel: 1411 ohm
red channel: 1.5 MOhm, and this value increased to 2.4 MOhm during 1 minute or so.
What does this say?

I am not sure it I measured the right component ... which is LDR3?
I attached a picture of the component I measured.
Can anyone indicate if this is the black thingy is optocoupler LDR3?
There should be LDR's 1 and 2 near it, but those seem to be regular resistors..

See picture at:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4XShv6voZAaKX7LMC3bF4w?feat=directlink


----------



## jcmjmp

fweijers said:


> I order to solve the switching channels noise (pops) problem I did the optocoupler check as indicated in this thread.
> 
> green channel: 1411 ohm
> red channel: 1.5 MOhm, and this value increased to 2.4 MOhm during 1 minute or so.
> What does this say?
> 
> I am not sure it I measured the right component ... which is LDR3?
> I attached a picture of the component I measured.
> Can anyone indicate if this is the black thingy is optocoupler LDR3?
> There should be LDR's 1 and 2 near it, but those seem to be regular resistors..
> 
> See picture at:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4XShv6voZAaKX7LMC3bF4w?feat=directlink




For the LDR (optocouplers) troubleshooting:

1) Connect an ohmmeter onto the two leads coming out of the top of optocoupler LDR 3 on the main tube board.

2) Turn the amp on but leave it in standby and set it to the clean channel. The ohmmeter should read approx 2k or less. 

3) Now set the amp to the lead channel. The reading should change to about 100k ohms.

If your readings don't match the above, you have a bad optocoupler and Marshall usually has these in stock. You can also search for NSL-32H-004

Sounds like your LDR is fine. 

The early amps had three LDRs but the later ones got cost reduced and only have one.


----------



## fweijers

So the LDR seems to be fine?

Then something else is wrong. What would be the next step?
I read about "replacing front caps" ... what does that mean?


----------



## cylon185

Hi there,

I just replaced the front caps (all capacitors on the pot board) and I still have a bit of a pop when I come back to the green channel from the red.

Doesnt look like I have any LDR on the board though.
I have a RL1 (relay ?) in the same spot.
Look.


----------



## fweijers

That seems to be a relais. I also see a diode across it; that's also an indication.
(the diode short cuts peak voltages when the relais is switched).
I'm not sure about optocouplers versus relais; I guess it's different versions of the amplifier.

About the switching sounds ... a bit of a pop is no problem I suppose.
If the pop is too loud, then it's an issue.
Mine pop's too loud.

Did changing the capacitors influence/reduce your popping noise at switching?
Or are you not sure if those caps are any influence?


----------



## cylon185

Not sure...


----------



## fweijers

There might be another cause for the popping: no diode across the relays.
I think I will insert diodes across the coils of relay 2 and 3 to cut out high voltage clips when switching.


----------



## cylon185

Graham.

You're a GUN.

Just received the kit, a few days after paying.
How the hell do you get something from UK to Aussie this fast...?

Installation took me an hour, being very careful, and your instal manual is just PERFECT.

Thanks for the 1M resistor BTW.

In term of what I think of the mod after playing 20min (it's 10pm here), well, it's pretty simple.

FUCK

ME

I can’t believe it... I love my 30th anniv head and combo, but now it really feels like I've got a SLP in the same box as a JCM800...

Unbelievable.


----------



## cylon185

Free bump, because this is the best mod ever.


----------



## Eboy

Are these kits still available?


----------



## een7gdr

cylon185 said:


> Graham.
> 
> You're a GUN.
> 
> Just received the kit, a few days after paying.
> How the hell do you get something from UK to Aussie this fast...?
> 
> Installation took me an hour, being very careful, and your instal manual is just PERFECT.
> 
> Thanks for the 1M resistor BTW.
> 
> In term of what I think of the mod after playing 20min (it's 10pm here), well, it's pretty simple.
> 
> FUCK
> 
> ME
> 
> I can’t believe it... I love my 30th anniv head and combo, but now it really feels like I've got a SLP in the same box as a JCM800...
> 
> Unbelievable.



Nice one, god knows how it got there so quick, sometimes its just the luck of the draw if the parcel makes the plane the same day or not and whether or not customs feel like they want to get involved. Anyhow, Im glad its done the trick, I felt i needed the versatility of 3 channels so this mod so just had to be done!

Mods are still available, please PM me for contact details etc. Im pretty snowed under with work but have a couple almost ready to go.


----------



## jcmjmp

I think I going to change mine so that the level adjustment is on the faceplate. Is this just a matter of replacing the on-board pot with wires and an extra pot?


----------



## een7gdr

jcmjmp said:


> I think I going to change mine so that the level adjustment is on the faceplate. Is this just a matter of replacing the on-board pot with wires and an extra pot?



Remind me, did you opt for the internal volume matching option? If so then you have to options, remove and extend the wiring from the pot to a new one to keep it as a level matching pot or change the wiring configuration so that the external pot is a completely independent crunch volume, this requires a bit more work however to undo the original volume control mods and wire to a different pin on the original volume control. If you look at the table in the install guide it describes what each wiring pin does for option 2 and 3 installs.


----------



## RickyLee

jcmjmp said:


> I think I going to change mine so that the level adjustment is on the faceplate. Is this just a matter of replacing the on-board pot with wires and an extra pot?



I am SO GLAD I did that with mine. I was going to drill a hole and put the new pot on the faceplate front. But I went with putting the Crunch volume in place of one of the Reverb pots. The single master Reverb pot works great.


----------



## maltone

een7gdr.. very cool. I don't actually have the DSL 100 in my possession yet - soon. I can't believe Marshall missed this. As if players would never want to switch from clean to crunch - and maintain the same volume levels - that's dummy obvious.

Now, because I don't own one yet, I haven't even seen the foot switch. Does the stock foot-switch have the function to at least switch between clean & crunch?

Would you share your schematic with me. I have a friend, an electronics engineer who could do this mod for me for a case of beer. I need this.
Very, very cool dude!


----------



## een7gdr

maltone said:


> een7gdr.. very cool. I don't actually have the DSL 100 in my possession yet - soon. I can't believe Marshall missed this. As if players would never want to switch from clean to crunch - and maintain the same volume levels - that's dummy obvious.
> 
> Now, because I don't own one yet, I haven't even seen the foot switch. Does the stock foot-switch have the function to at least switch between clean & crunch?
> 
> Would you share your schematic with me. I have a friend, an electronics engineer who could do this mod for me for a case of beer. I need this.
> Very, very cool dude!



PM me with your email address and ill send the install information over. To be honest, I lost the schematic drawings the last time my PC went belly up, I havent needed to redraw it since as my PCB supplier has all the info they need. The schematic is based on the original relay switching circuits and tapping off the various signals already present on the amp - the issue is getting all the bits onto a PCB and squeezing it in the space where the original switch is fitted.

I dont know what footswitch comes with the DSL as new, mine was second hand and had a single footswitch. Youll need another single footswitch to choose between clean/crunch or buy a dual footswitch with a stereo jack on it to keep pedal count down (youll then need to split the stereo jack into 2 monos for the individual jack inputs).


----------



## D-Max

I just installed the mod kit and it works flawlessly!

It was the option 3 kit with the additional volume control for the crunch channel.
Within an hour the mod was installed, including drilling a hole for the additional footswitch jack connector.
I removed the Reverb A pot and put the crunch volume pot in that spot.

Some tips/advise:
- I used a permanent marker with a fine point to label the connectors.
- Take the advise that (de)soldering skills are required seriously; use a vacuum desoldering station, if you can get your hands on it (borrow it somewhere). Something like this: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8nX2yD96AM]Using a Vacuum Desoldering Tool - YouTube[/ame]
Why?
The parts that need to be removed have multiple pins to desolder:
The clean/crunch switch has 12 pins + 1 pin to solder he casing the the PCB.
The pots have 4 pins + 2 pins to solder the casing to the pcb. 

Even with the desoldering iron, I lost one of the unused solder pads for the clean/crunch switch.
No problem in this case, but not so good if one of the other traces comes loose from the PCB.
I can imagine that if you're using a regular soldering iron to unsolder components on the board, serious damage to the traces can be done.

Anyway, I can highly recommend this mod.

Next thing is to get a 3-way footswitch.


----------



## ChrisYoung

A couple of questions.
Will these work with the new DSL100H?
And are these kits still available?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## een7gdr

Has anyone looked inside a 100H yet, are there any major differences?

If anyone wants to lend me theirs then i can check out compatibility


----------



## Nicholas666

Man..I always thought about this....Why the hell did Marshall not make them footswitchable....??? Awesome job man!


----------



## tazzboy

Going to bump this up and say I need to get this along with fx loop too.


----------



## Maduag

Are these pedals still available? The website that was linked is long gone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Nicholas666 said:


> Man..I always thought about this....Why the hell did Marshall not make them footswitchable....??? Awesome job man!



They did. Its called the JVM.


----------



## Blacque Jacque

Just to let those folks asking about this know, I've been in touch with Graham / een7gdr & a new batch of modules will be available soon.

He's busy with other things but should be back on the scene before too long.

I'm sure he will post here himself when he's ready.

Sit tight & be patient.


----------



## Stymie13

Great news, thanks for sharing. I can vouch for these kits as they are fantastic! Very well designed and constructed with easy DIY instructions. Makes the JCM 2000 DSL heads even more flexible.


----------



## Nedrick

Hello all

I'm glad to see some activity here. I have my amp in the shop trying to get this installed. The tech has some questions. He says:

The supplier alludes to the fact that the extra controls will lower the resistance by half leading one to assume that the supplied controls would be wired in parallel with the existing controls that are not being removed as they are in the original kit instructions. I need to verify this. I assume that the three leads shown on the kit boards are to go back down to the main board, but maybe not. If so, in the case of the "custom" install, where do they go to if anywhere. Then where did the trim control go for evening out the level between the two channels. If you look at the original kit instructions it is shown, but on these boards it is gone. Is it omitted on purpose, or by accident? If it is supposed to be there then what value is it? I have included a photo of one of the boards for reference and a copy of the original instructions which clearly do not cover this particular install.


I added some attachments with the photo's. The original instructions are in PDF and to large to attach here. If you need them to refresh your memory, let me know and I could e-mail them to you if need be. I sent a PM to Graham a while back but haven't heard from him. If anybody could shed some light on this I would be most grateful, as the amp is just sitting in the shop.

Thanks in advance

Ned


----------



## Blacque Jacque

Hi Nedrick, which version of the kit did you buy ?

As I recall there are 3 variants:
A bare switching kit
Switching with internal volume adjust (the missing pot in the first pic)
Switching with a conventional front panel volume.

From your second pic, you seem to have *two* bare switching kits connected together ?


----------



## Nedrick

Hi Blacque

I chose option three, hence the additional pots. I bought two kits so I could switch the red channel as well. From what I can tell, the parts are all the same regardless of the option, but I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to getting into the guts of things.The second pic was one supplied by Graham. The first was from the tech and I'm pretty clueless about it.

As an aside, the tech installed it without sacrificing one of the reverb controls. This was critical for me, but for a lot of people it doesn't seem to be a big issue. 

Thanks for the response Blacque. Let me know if you think of any more info you might need.

Regards

Ned


----------



## Nedrick

Hey Blacque

I don't know if this helps but here's what Graham wrote when he sent me the second pic.


I have attached a photo showing the cable connections of the 2 mods.

On the left of the picture is the standard kit. The jack PCB attaches as per the install guide, connecting J13 (one of the 2 labelled P/Through) by the short cable to CON5. J14 connects to the 1st kit (with the full 12 legs) as per the guide. The 2nd P/Through connector (J12) should then be linked to one of the P/Through connectors on the 2nd jack J13. J12 on the 2nd jack can then be connected to the amp cable that was originally plugged into CON5 (as per the guide). Finally, the J14 connector should link to the 2nd Kit with the 6 legs that will replace the lead 1/2 switch.

With all the extra load on the 24V supply, I would suggest lowering the power current limit resistor R21 on the circuit below from 100ohms to something like 80 - 90 ohms. This will boost the 24V supply a little. It is a very basic circuit with no regulation but is designed to supply the 24V relays with a voltage high enough to operate them but not too high. As the load current increases, the voltage decreases, hence lowering the resistor should help in this matter. The choice however should be up to your engineer as he can make measurements in circuit to determine what best to do.

Ned


----------



## Blacque Jacque

Ok, so you're switching lead 1/2 as well, that explains why there are two kits.

If you don't have a second volume control for the lead 1 / 2 switch that would account for the "missing" pot & empty connections on that particular board.

Reading Graham's additional notes it makes sense to me. Details of where every connector goes are listed, but as your kit is customised, and I have neither a kit nor an open DSL in front of me I can't say with absolute certainty.


----------



## Nedrick

There is a volume pot for lead 1/2 as well. I thought he might be having problems with just this side but I believe he said he couldn't hook up the green side either. aaaakkkkk


----------



## Blacque Jacque

The second vol pot has probably been left with enough wire to mount it wherever practical, unless your tech is saying it's missing. You *did* give him all the parts didn't you? or were you expecting to supply the pot yourself ?.

To be brutally honest, given how easily others have fitted these kits, I am beginning to question the ability of your tech. That may be unfounded, but from the information you have presented, it does imply he is struggling with what *appears* to be a relatively simple job.

Sorry, but that's how it seems to me.


----------



## Nedrick

He has both the pots. As to your conclusion, quite frankly I'm thinking you might be right.

Thanks

Ned


----------



## rcm81

Hey Guys I know this is a bit of an old thread but does anyone know if you can still get this mod? 

Cheers, Ryan


----------



## SpiderMurphy

Hi, I also would buy this mod ! PM already sent....


----------



## num1dano

I'm new here , is there threads for the dsl40 mods like this anywhere on site yet? I found the c19 fizzle remover but i cant find it here (on todays site ) am i not looking in the right spot? Thanks


----------



## Micky

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/53780-official-marshall-dsl40c-information-thread.html


----------



## jore114

Hello fellow Marshall aficionados. Got word from Graham (een7gdr) that he will be back from holiday early part of October. He apologizes for slow responses to inquiries as internet availability is a bit sketchy where he's at. The Master modifier of the jcm 2000 dsl 50/100 continus work on his clean/crunch footswitch with volume matching and expects to fill all orders of this fine modification. Thank you for reading.


----------



## CodeMonkey

jore114 said:


> Hello fellow Marshall aficionados. Got word from Graham (een7gdr) that he will be back from holiday early part of October. He apologizes for slow responses to inquiries as internet availability is a bit sketchy where he's at. The Master modifier of the jcm 2000 dsl 50/100 continus work on his clean/crunch footswitch with volume matching and expects to fill all orders of this fine modification. Thank you for reading.



Where, exactly, can one place an order? I don't mind waiting . . . but I'd like to get the ball rolling!

-Dave


----------



## jore114

CodeMonkey said:


> Where, exactly, can one place an order? I don't mind waiting . . . but I'd like to get the ball rolling!
> 
> -Dave


Try sending him an IM thru here. He may get online while on vacation but it's unlikely. He said he'd be back in October.


----------



## Blacque Jacque

A bump to keep this thread alive.

Looking forward to Graham's return so I can order the kits.


----------



## CodeMonkey

re-bump . . . no PM response, past October


----------



## RickyLee

I might want to order another one myself for the second DSL100 I have. I still have not installed the kit I got to switch between the Red OD1/OD2. Actually not sure if I want to do that mod on the DSL100 that already has the Clean Crunch mod. 

I might just put this last kit on that second DSL100 that is still stock. This DSL100 is a bit of a freak as it sounds outstanding in stock form. Even the Red channel with its bright cap in there sounds outstanding. It is not as bright as my first DSL100 was, and without the huge tone difference between the Green and Red.


----------



## CodeMonkey

My dsl40 sounds awesome . . . wouldn't want to change a thing. And, it sounds even better pushing a mesa boogie cab.

But, I would like to be able to switch between the four channels (Clean/crunch, lead1/lead2), and have the volumes equalized.

That's the mod I'm holding my breath for!


----------



## Jammers5

Would like to get this for my DSL 50...are they still in production?


----------



## RickyLee

It is a bummer, that the DSL did not come from the factory with footswitchable access to *all four modes*. But having the shared EQ and Volume on each channel was probably part of the reasoning as this was supposed to be a basic two channel switching scheme anyway. If you wanted a fancier Bells and Whistles amp from Marshall, that is what the TSL100/122 was for at that time. And of course, the JVM came later and gave you even more Bells and Whistles.

And not all of these amps left the factory being created equal. I realized this when I scored my second DSL100 locally for a dirt cheap price. It is all stock (well, except for the repair I had to make to the damaged rear output jack PCB it had). I took this amp to a friends jam and everyone was floored by the tone this thing had. My first DSL100 had nowhere near the vibe of this one before I modded the crap right out of it.

The mod I would like to see, would be to have a TSL100/122 type foot controller to switch the four modes of the DSL. That is why I am having second thoughts about installing the Red OD1/OD2 switch to my first DSL100 that has the Green Clean/Crunch switch already. It would make the switching a bit odd for the tap dancing on the floor. I would rather have the switching logic circuit to where I hit one switch to recall a mode instead of having to hit two switches to recall a mode, which could get you mixed up when playing live. Yo have one switch that just toggles between Green/Red, but then you have to have two more switches that put either mode of each channel in an assigned state/mode.


----------



## Blacque Jacque

I REALLY Graham gets these back into production again soon. Last I heard this was his plan, but that was some months ago.

Graham, if you're out there reading this, there are people here queueing up to buy the kits


----------



## Stymie13

Has anyone tried emailing him? He was very responsive and helpful when I installed mine.


----------



## KC LesPaul

Anyone heard from Graham?
I've tried PMing & emailing him.

Does ANYONE out there have the installation manual/instructions, OR the schematics drawing of this mod???

Thanks in advance,
Jeremy


----------



## een7gdr

Hi all,

Please accept my apologies. The mod is technically still in production, however i have a lot of things going on in my life at the moment. Health, job and house repairs so I have had to put a stall on production at the moment. 

Please, if anyone wants guides etc in the mean time please PM me again. I will attempt to go through the backlog in due course.

Please bare with me. BTW as yet the mod is not compatible with the newer DSL s that use more solid state electronics than most airplanes do. These amps use lower voltage relays and IC based switching - although the actual switch footprint is the same. If i had a newer amp then im sure a solution could be found - any donors?

Graham


----------



## Blacque Jacque

Good to hear from you again Graham, I hope you get all the personal things sorted out quickly & cleanly.

I will gladly offer my services to assemble the kits if that's of any help to you. I have suitable qualifications & experience. PM me if I can help out.


----------



## frankajoerg

This would work I guess, havent tried it but looks like the same as discussed in this thread:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llhTASbgDUI

gsharp.co.uk - DSL Footswitch


----------



## Blacque Jacque

frankajoerg said:


> This would work I guess, havent tried it but looks like the same as discussed in this thread:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llhTASbgDUI
> 
> gsharp.co.uk - DSL Footswitch



That IS the system being discussed in this thread.

een7gdr is the designer.


----------



## Crooked Finger

I emailed Graham awhile ago through his webpage and also PM'd him here. I'd like to buy this mod but still haven't heard back. Does anyone know if these are still available?


----------



## een7gdr

Hi All, Sorry for the hiatus, i haven't found much time to do much outside of work of late. I have found a number of PCBs left from the last batch of the footswitches and have them built now (4 in all). Whilst i have contacted recent email based enquiries i want to check if there was anyone else on this thread that was still waiting to order or even for me to reply. PM me if you want to order or post if there are any questions. 

I have only been offering what was called option 3 as it was the only one that people were after. I will update the website at some point as prices of components have unfortunately gone up (no doubt part of our fantastic decision to leave the EU - i won't get into that!), Marshall also put out a price hike a year or so ago as i think they were loosing money on the spares side (they used to be very reasonable but things have almost doubled since i started this project). I have also modified the install guide to just cover this option so that it is clearer to follow. The new price is £80 plus shipping. 

Once again sorry for stepping out for so long.


----------



## RG31

Just received my clean/crunch foot switch mod from Gram. Now to find the time to install this and install a CT choke and OT and perform the Joey Mods.


----------



## WholeLottaGlove

Anyone know where I can buy this mod package at now? I emailed but never got a response


----------



## devilRED

Guys, if you don't wanna use the ultra gain, is it possible to remove the switching sistem and use it to switch from clean to crunch?


----------



## kenjan450

Is Graham still around?


----------



## RickyLee

devilRED said:


> Guys, if you don't wanna use the ultra gain, is it possible to remove the switching sistem and use it to switch from clean to crunch?



When you say, not use the Ultra Gain, do you mean not use the Red channel both Lead 1. Lead 2? Or do you mean still use Lead 1 and eliminate Lead 2? 

The switching circuit within the green channel to go back and forth from Clean and Crunch modes is very complex. That is why Graham came up with his circuit that uses either 2 or 3 relay coils (my memory is not 100% on that one) to do this function.

The Red channel switching between Lead 1 & 2 modes on the other hand is very basic.



kenjan450 said:


> Is Graham still around?



I have not heard back from him in some time after I talked to him by email about ordering some parts.


----------



## Francesco Casali

Hi to all.
Is still this clean/crunch mod available? I’m very interested in this mod.

Thanks.


----------



## een7gdr

Hi, yes its still available but ill need to order some parts. PM me if anyone is still interested so I know roughly how many PCBs to order.


----------



## Dirty Harry

Pm sent. Always wanted this for mine!


----------



## Pooshoes

I did this mod on my DSL50 10 years ago and it's still going strong, glad to see the designer is still supporting his community! There seems to be a resurgence of the classic JCM2000 DSL as of late. (Here is a jcm2000 demo, not my video)


----------

